# What would you do with this wall?



## Erica582 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I have been living here for a couple years now and there is a ledge wall above my kitchen and entrance that sticks out and I would love to do something with, but I can't figure out what. I am a university student so I do not have a huge budget.

What would you do with this wall? (The one above the cupboards)



















Thank you!


----------



## Shamus (Apr 27, 2008)

Do a search for "Stencils"

Without knowing your taste I can't recommed one but there are many templates available for any theme you might think of.

I'd start with a lighter color wall and then do a 8-10" border at the top with contrastion colors. If you use a pre-cut template you simply dab on color/colors per instruction and then repeat as you go across the wall. Pretty easy and they make a nice transition.


----------



## AlyssaQB (Nov 24, 2010)

First of all I would suggest painting the room a lighter, brighter color to freshen it up and lend a cleaner air to the room. Once that's done you can think of putting up a modern, simple wallpaper on that ledge to add interest. Don't use anything to busy it will clutter the kitchen.


----------



## prin (Nov 22, 2010)

I like your colour. Any idea what it is hiding? Duct work? Wall talk are the easiest way I can think of to change it up cheaply. You can usually find them in a paint shop or try wallmart, I have one in my home that reads " SIT LONG TALK MUCH LAUGH OFTEN.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Wallpaper border

http://www.wallpaperborders.com/


----------



## Erica582 (Nov 20, 2010)

I really like the wallpaper idea! and the stencil idea. I picked the dark color because I do not like the oak cabinets and I read the best way to camouflage oak is to use a similar color. Plus I love dark colors!

Prin - I think its hiding the sprinkler system, but am not really sure. What is wall talk?


----------



## ChrisFixit (Sep 13, 2010)

Erica582 I think your info was right on as I didn't notice the cabinets until I went back and took another look so :thumbup:. I'm a fan of adding maybe one or two tasteful accent pieces to add a bit of life to a wall. I typically like to add some dimension to dull areas, nothing too extreme mind you, just something to break up the surface. With a color that dark (and without knowing your general decor) I think maybe some kind metal work pieces would look nice. Something along the lines of what you'd find in a Hobby Lobby or the like. I have to admit though the stencil idea sounds like it could be pretty awesome. Be sure to post pics of whatever you decide.
Cheers,
ChrisFixit


----------



## hoz49 (Nov 6, 2010)

Paint it with the ceiling. That dark color only accentuates the bulkhead.


----------



## krankie (Nov 30, 2010)

I don’t think painting the ceiling would be a bad idea. The first thing that came to my mind was several picture frames going across. It would add visual interest. You can find inexpensive frames (goodwill, dollar stores) and paint them to match.


----------



## Kstar (Dec 14, 2010)

You could always hand pictures, or different objects of a certain theme. Like the walls at Applebees. I have wanted to try something like this in my house. You could find some interesting things at yards sales or thrift stores.  Hope this helps! Good luck!!


----------



## lenozhka (Sep 21, 2009)

Everything would look so much better, fresher and more current/updated if you painted both the walls and the cabinets a light color (a cool off-white for the cabinets, and a neutral taupe for the walls - to tie everything with the countertop and tile pattern colors). 

The current orangey finish of the cabinets takes you so far back in time, and the dark wall color makes the overhead wall look very heavy, disbalanced and even more "in your face". 

Stencils and wallpaper borders will date the entire kitchen even more - something to keep in mind.


----------



## Sandra20 (Dec 30, 2010)

I think that your cabinets and wall colors are just too much similar. It doesn't look good. Change your wall color. Use a more bright and lively colors like very light greenish color or peachy color.


----------



## tedesca (Jan 2, 2011)

It's a big undertaking in the elbow grease department, but I would paint those cabinets. The blogger Centsationalgirl painted her cabinets and they look amazing. She has a how to on her blog.

I think that you currently have a war between the contemporary feel of the paint and the traditional design of the cabinets (regardless of their color) and tile, so one will always feel out of place. If it were me, I'd go the path of least resistance and paint the cabinets white, change the hardware, and go less bold on the walls (Restoration Hardware silver sage paint would look really fresh against the white cabinets and your white door and lighten up that upper wall). Then take a deeper color in the same palette into the adjacent room since you like bold colors.

But if you are wed to the wall color and don't want to paint the cabinets, I'd try adding a long, horizontal metal accent. My concern is that it may make that wall seem even heavier though, so make sure you test something you can return.:wink: I agree with the former poster that adding some sort of wallpaper will further date the space and I'm afraid the wall quotes are going to look "so 2010" in the near future so you'll end up at Square 1 again soon.


----------



## neonguy528 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Try New Paint*

I would paint it a lighter color. Earth tone perhaps. The color looks too much like the cabinets. Stencils look cheap in my opinion.


----------



## Renate (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm chiming in here a couple months after your initial question was raised, so you likely have done something by now. But I'll throw in my two cents worth anyway. I find it humorous how people tell you exactly what color would 'look nice', when color is so personal. You should pick whatever color makes you happy, but better advice might be your choice of values or variations in color. Right now, your upper wall section makes the room look top-heavy, which is to say, the value of the color is too dark. It weighs on you, IMHO. Also, it appears that there are three different painted colors in the room. The area by the white door looks more peach, under the island looks orange, and above the cabinets looks darker, almost rust. Are there different colors here, or is it just the lighting in the photo making it seems that way? (On my monitor, even the apple looks orange though!) If it were me, I would go much lighter with the upper part, as a lighter color (as well as a more neutral color) will recede, whereas a darker or brighter color will close in on you. That's what you have happening here. But what color... that's entirely up to you. If you don't want to draw attention to this wall, I would also stay away from adorning it at all with stencils or wallpaper. I would try to make it as discreet as possible and keep your focal points down lower. There is nothing wrong with using several compatible colors in one room, but I would make the lower ones be brighter, darker, or decorated/textured. 

Also beware that a painted surface on your cabinets might make them look cheaper. There is something about real wood grain that gives a sense of quality, where a paint might 'feel' like you're looking at a laminate. That said, I'll contradict myself and say that I don't particularly care for the look of oak cabinets though, but that's just my taste. Maybe it's just their traditional style. They could be stained differently, but you get into stripping the sealant off first, and that gets into a lot of work. It's not terribly expensive but quite time consuming. And replacing them, even just the doors, gets costly too. (You probably didn't want to hear anything about the cabinets, huh? You just merely asked about what to do with the wall, and we are all recommending all kinds of extra stuff to you! Ha!)

Well, good luck with the project and we look forward to seeing the 'after' pics!


----------

